# I Beam Upset



## MGN (Sep 27, 2006)

Looking at a foundation print and the couple of I beams that run pependicular to the others call for a W8x18# I Beam Upset. What does the "Upset" refer to? Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Upset beams sits on top rather than in a pocket.


----------



## MGN (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you sir. That is what I was thinking but wanted to make sure.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

MGN said:


> Looking at a foundation print and the couple of I beams that run pependicular to the others call for a W8x18# I Beam Upset. What does the "Upset" refer to? Thanks


Those are the very angry beams.


----------



## MGN (Sep 27, 2006)

I was kind of waiting for that.


----------



## thill (Oct 2, 2006)

Generally, you have to bolt 2x lumber into the pocket, and possibly use joist hangars, if the flange isn't deep enough to set the joists on.

Usually it's easier and cheaper to oversize the beam to get the deeper flange, and have the supplier drill the web for the 2x. Saves a lot of time and money for the couple of dollars it costs.

-TH


----------

